# "Masterpieces of the French Baroque"



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Masterpieces of the French Baroque
Philharmonia Virtuosi, New York
and many soloists
VoxBox 11 60222 (P) & © Dureco 1994

Works by
François Couperin
Louis Couperin
Sieur de Sainte-Colombe
Joseph Bodin de Boismortier
Jean Barrière
Jean-Philippe Rameau

There is, I think a tendency (not universal I know) among our members to associate Baroque music, and the _sounds_ of Baroque music, with the Germans. This 2-CD set is an excellent reminder that France had a Baroque period, and the music it produced is different 'on the ear' from German Baroque. Some of the difference may stem from stronger influence from Italy, but its distinctiveness for me is to a large extent the sound of the viols. According to the notes booklet (quite extensive and all in English) the violin family came into general use by professional orchestras during the course of the 17th C., but the upper classes of amateurs maintained the popularity of the viols, including a few forms that were virtually unknown outside of France.

Enough lecture. The music is pleasant on the ear and very well played, in excellent sound, and infrequently enough performed to invigorate the jaded amongst us.

This link to amazon.com shows a set that is _not_ the one I have - I was unable to locate that - but it quite possibly contains the same recordings, plus more because it has 3 CDs rather than 2.

http://www.amazon.com/Music-French-...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1330360421&sr=1-1

Rereading my post above, I don't see that it is capable of generating enthusiasm for this music. That is my deficiency, not the music's. Try it - there's a pretty good chance you'll like it.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well... What works are they? If we knew that we could discuss the pieces and generate interest in those recordings.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Lukecash12 said:


> Well... What works are they? If we knew that we could discuss the pieces and generate interest in those recordings.


For some reason I assumed that you would click on the link, and the list would be there... but of course it is not. So...

F. Couperin:
"Pieces en concert" for cello and strings
Sonata en quator "La Sultane"
Sonate en trio "La Steinquerque"

L. Couperin:
Five symphonies for viols and basso continuo (treble viol, viola da gamba, harpsichord)

Sieur de Sainte-Colombe:
Two concertos for two bass viols

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier:
Music from"Don Quichotte chez la Duchesse"
Sonata in G for flute & harpsichord obligato, Op. 91

Marc Antoine Charpentier:
Suite for string orchestra

Jean Barrière:
Sonata No. 4 in G for violin & basso continuo, book 5 (quinton, viola da gamba, harpsichord)

Jean-Philippe Rameau:
La laborde, - La boucon - L'agaçante - Premiere et duxième menuet en rondeau

There; no guarantees I got the spellings right.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I think anyone who has delved into the Baroque knows that the period was more than just the Germans... there were the Italians, French, Spanish, Portuguese, and English as well. When I firs began to dig deeper into the Baroque myself, I found that for whatever reason I was attracted first (after the Germans ) to the French composers. I think it has something to do with the fact that I was so pleasantly surprised after having initially thought of the French composers of the era as effete lightweights. I was also drawn to the performances of William Christie. Among the composers I came to admire... and even love I would include:

Monsieur de Sainte-Colombe
Jean-Baptiste Lully
Francois Couperin
Jean-Philippe Rameau
Jean-Fery Rebel
Marc-Antoine Charpentier
André Campra
Jean-Henri d'Anglebert
Michel Richard Delalande
Jean-Joseph de Mondonville
Michel Richard DeLalande


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Variety is good. I like almost all the music in the baroque period. My only complaint as everything seemed predictable. It is a good thing as well as it is relaxing.


----------



## Pestouille (Feb 21, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I think anyone who has delved into the Baroque knows that the period was more than just the Germans... there were the Italians, French, Spanish, Portuguese, and English as well. When I firs began to dig deeper into the Baroque myself, I found that for whatever reason I was attracted first (after the Germans ) to the French composers. I think it has something to do with the fact that I was so pleasantly surprised after having initially thought of the French composers of the era as effete lightweights. I was also drawn to the performances of William Christie. Among the composers I came to admire... and even love I would include:
> 
> Monsieur de Sainte-Colombe
> Jean-Baptiste Lully
> ...


Let's not forget
Marin Marais
Henri Madin
Marc Antoine Charpentier

I would add that french baroque was dominant for quite a long period and influenced both Bach and Händel... Let's not forget that Rameau's definition of Harmony has been used until the 19th Century!








Vincent Dumestre in France do a lot for restoring some works, as well as Anne-Catherine Bucher and Christophe Rousset. The french baroque is blooming again in France:tiphat:

For those interested by this music, there are 2 movies about music at that time of great quality (nothing to do with Mozart movie or Beethoven). They were even very successful in France, if someone is interested here are the references (CD music)

Movie about music at the court of the french King Louis XIV








And the masterpiece, it's really a great movie with great actors, about Marin Marais, Ste Colombe... Music by Jordi Savall


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Pestouille said:


> [...]
> And the masterpiece, it's really a great movie with great actors, about Marin Marais, Ste Colombe... Music by Jordi Savall
> 
> View attachment 3546


Thanks for the heads-up. Must check on this.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. Must check on this.


Found it at amazon.com. Of more interest to me, also found the music CD.

http://www.amazon.com/matins-monde-...3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1330440571&sr=1-3-catcorr

The first customer review is the most eloquently enthusiastic I have read about anything. Unfortunately, the price is too steep for me.


----------

